# I THINK I have flow problems



## ojustaboo (27 Jun 2011)

Hi all

Following on from all the helpful advice I got in my algae nightmare thread

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=16355

I think I'm now having flow problems  (Juwel Trigon corner tank)

A kind member sent me some floating plants. 95% of these are now in the right hand corner, the other 5% have attached themselves to my Koralia pump.

I've knocked up a very rough sketch showing what I mean.

The arrows in the top down pic show the direction of the water flow.






Is this OK like this or is the fact that the floating plants are collecting in one corner, an indication that something is not right?

Many thanks

Joe


----------



## Bobtastic (27 Jun 2011)

I think that is how I would set up my powerheads and spray bar in that way if I had your tank. Have you turned down your lighting? On your algae thread you suggest that you have your lights on for 9hours a day. You either need to turn down the light duration or increase your Co2 and fert to match the needs of your plants. Is your algae not improving?


----------



## ojustaboo (28 Jun 2011)

Hi Bob

Yep, lightings on 7 hrs a day, CO2 turned up, now on EI and extra circulation pump.  Hopefully algae is sorted.

thanks

Joe


----------



## ojustaboo (29 Jun 2011)

As it's such a tall tank, I've moved the spray bar and powerheads down a couple of inches. This has done the trick, the floating plants are now nicely travelling around my tank


----------



## Bobtastic (30 Jun 2011)

But is your Co2 and ferts being carried all around your tank! That is the important thing.


----------



## ojustaboo (30 Jun 2011)

Thanks Bob, looking into that in the Algae thread 

best

Joe


----------



## ojustaboo (18 Jun 2012)

Well just over a year later and I've had enough 

My corner tank is no more. The last year I've faced a continual battle that I keep loosing to get good flow and get the algae under control.

However my wife really liked the bow fronted shape.

Yesterday I had a look in my local fish shop at the Juwel Vision 180, nearly fainted at the price. Had a look on ebay last night and found one 15 miles away, put in a bid on the off chance and won it for £187  (dark wood including cabinet, spare bulbs etc)

Just picked it up and its in perfect condition 

Hopefully with this shaped tank, I will win the battle


----------



## ojustaboo (18 Jun 2012)

First problem 

Each cupboard on the Juwel stand is around 210 mm wide

My Eheim 2073 filter is 238mm wide 

It's never easy


----------



## Alastair (19 Jun 2012)

Put it in the middle section and just drill a hole at the back for tubes etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (19 Jun 2012)

ojustaboo said:
			
		

> First problem
> 
> Each cupboard on the Juwel stand is around 210 mm wide
> ...


A JBL e1501 filter fits in nicely in my Vision 180 cupboard and allows door to be fully shut. No need to drill holes as cupboards have partially open backs.

Easy to get out to clean, close valves, quick release fitting and filter body just sides out, remove top, remove plant debris from coarse filters, pop lid back on, push back in cupboard, attach quick release, open outlet and allow water to syphon in, open inlet and turn on....job done.


----------



## ojustaboo (19 Jun 2012)

Thanks.

I was looking at the JBL and it looks like a great filter. however, as mine is also very good, it seemed a bit of a waste spending that sort of money.

I took Alastairs advice, needed 1 hole for the plug which cant be seen as it's behind filter, and 3 for pipes (2 for tube, one for CO2 tube for up atomizer).

I drilled the holes at an angle going slightly up, just a couple of mm bigger than the pipe, and it look totally fine. Plus the filter is so quiet, it doesn't get on anyones nerves.

Just took a quick pic, bearing in mind this has a bright light on it which isn't normally there, hence it looks better than in the pic






best

Joe


----------



## Alastair (20 Jun 2012)

ojustaboo said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> I was looking at the JBL and it looks like a great filter. however, as mine is also very good, it seemed a bit of a waste spending that sort of money.
> 
> ...



Perfect mate and you can show off your eheim too  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

